# Transporting bikes in a jeep?



## xycarp (Apr 9, 2011)

Time to get a new car... I'm thinking about getting a Jeep Wrangler. The two door seems too small to conveniently carry a mountain bike inside. I could certainly add a hitch or tire rack, but... does anyone transport their bike inside a two door wrangler? How? Does it work ok?


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

I used to own an '09 JK 2-door (now have a '12 4d JK). If you put the rear seat down and remove the bike's front tire, you can fit a bike in there. Simple to do if you have a hardtop. A bit more of a process with the softie (you'll have to unzip the rear window). 
Personally speaking, the hitch rack is the way to go. The hitch receivers are a snap to install and less than $100 (quadratec.com). And the racks vary in price. A cheap one will run you about $150 and a good one around $400~600 (Küat, North Shore Racks, 1Up).
I run a North Shore Rack 4...


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

nice looks good


----------



## JWA (Dec 28, 2007)

I tried a few methods and settled on a 1Up rack. Fits around the spare perfectly. Nice and tight, and easy to use.


----------



## deathphoenix99 (May 6, 2012)

You can find OEM hitches for the JK's for around $50 online.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

If you plan on lifting the Jeep and putting 35s on it, you will have to make a rack.
I am in the process of that right now for mine.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

I had a similar question and found out this weekend. I ran into a guy with his 29er in a 4 door Wrangler Unlimited. He had a two fork mounts on a piece of wood and his rear tire went all the way to the back of his front seat. I think a bike in two door Wrangler would require the removal of both wheels or at least some creative wedging cross-wise.


----------

